# Wicd frequently disconnects from my AP

## <3

I am not sure if this was triggered by the recent update to Wicd-1.7.4-r1 in portage but now every few minutes I am disconnected from my AP, I have the check box in Wicd to "automatically connect to this network enabled" but that does not seem to happen so ever few minutes I have to manually tell Wicd to connect to my AP, It's getting pretty annoying so I hope someone can help me out. My Computer is a dual boot Win 7 system and I have no problems in Win 7 so I don't think it's a hardware/network issue. Can someone offer any suggestions on how to fix this?Last edited by <3 on Mon Apr 18, 2016 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

I saw the same behaviour on my laptop, but I don't know from which version the problem occurred, as I rarely use my wifi card (never at home, sometimes outside).

As I don't have a dual-boot computer, I didn't know if the problem was Wicd or the wifi AP. But if you determined that it's caused by Wicd, the doubt is removed, so you should file a bug.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Can someone offer any suggestions on how to fix this?

 

<3 ... you should ascertain if in fact wicd is the culprit by taking it out of the equation and seeing if the problem persists. You can setup netifrc to do the wireless connection and monitor it with 'iw' (net-wireless/iw), the former I'll assume you know how to do, and the latter can be done with 'iw event -f'. If you continue to get disconnections, then the issue lies with some other component of the stack.

best ... khay

----------

## <3

Just tried to set-up my wireless using netifrc but the documentation seems to be lacking on how to actually connect to a wireless network using netifrc, also tried using dhcpcd-ui but it appears that the gui has changed since the last time I've used that program, I could not figure out how to connect to a wireless network using that either =(

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Just tried to set-up my wireless using netifrc but the documentation seems to be lacking on how to actually connect to a wireless network using netifrc [...]

 

<3 ... if this were the case then everyone who happened to use it were either lucky, or read some other documentation ... it isn't that complex:

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="AP_NAME"

   psk=PSK_FOR_AP_NAME

}
```

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# sleep 5 && wpa_cli status
```

 *<3 wrote:*   

> [...] also tried using dhcpcd-ui but it appears that the gui has changed since the last time I've used that program, I could not figure out how to connect to a wireless network using that either =(

 

dhcpcd-ui doesn't do wireless supplication, or configure wpa_supplicant to do so ... it can start wpa_supplicant (if the 10-wpa_supplicant hook is in /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks) but it's not NM, wicd, or wpa_gui.

best ... khay

----------

## Buffoon

FWIW wicd works fine here. You should look at logs to see what is happening.

----------

## <3

```

network={

   ssid="AP_NAME"

   psk=PSK_FOR_AP_NAME

}
```

I guess that is the reason why I cannot connect to my AP, this script assumes PSK my AP uses AES. The wiki does not state who to connect to networks using AES.Last edited by <3 on Sat Apr 23, 2016 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I guess that is the reason why I cannot connect to my AP, this script assumes PSK my AP uses AES. The wiki does not state who to connect to networks using AES.

 

<3 ... you guess wrong ... CCMP uses either WPA-PSK (pre-shared key) or WPA-802.11x (radius authentication). If your AP is broadcasting that it supports WPA2/RSN then wpa_supplicant will negociate such a connection (without it being defined), if you must define it then do so:

```
network={

  ssid="AP_NAME"

  proto=RSN

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP

  group=CCMP

  auth_alg=OPEN

  psk=PSK_FOR_AP_NAME

}
```

best ... khay

----------

## UberLord

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *<3 wrote:*   [...] also tried using dhcpcd-ui but it appears that the gui has changed since the last time I've used that program, I could not figure out how to connect to a wireless network using that either =( 
> 
> dhcpcd-ui doesn't do wireless supplication, or configure wpa_supplicant to do so ... it can start wpa_supplicant (if the 10-wpa_supplicant hook is in /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks) but it's not NM, wicd, or wpa_gui.
> ...

 

dhcpcd-ui does as much as wicd or wpa_gui does - display a list of found networks by clicking the icon in the system tray.

Signal strength and if it requires authentication are shown as well. The network you're associated to is in bold and has a tick next to it.

To associate with a network, simply click it and optionally enter the psk. If you don't enter anything then it will use the last used psk.

dhcpcd-ui doesn't edit wpa_supplicant.conf at all, rather talking to it by the wpa_supplicant socket.

You need to configure this in wpa_supplicant.conf to work.

----------

## khayyam

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> dhcpcd-ui does as much as wicd or wpa_gui does

 

UberLord ... I stand corrected.

best ... khay

----------

## <3

I was able to connect to my AP using the wpa_supplicant front end I will try this for a few day to see I have any problems but so far it has not been disconnecting.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> I was able to connect to my AP using the wpa_supplicant front end I will try this for a few day to see I have any problems but so far it has not been disconnecting.

 

<3 ... if you run 'iw event -f | tee wpa_event.log' you can view/log the events, a comparison with wicd might show what might be causing the disconnect/reassoc. I really know next to nothing about wicd (other than it uses, and depends on, wext) but it could be as simple as it doesn't function well with CFG80211_WEXT (the wext legacy layer for {nl,cfg}80211).

best ... khay

----------

## <3

thx khayyam, that output is giving a disconnected due to inactivity message. Is there a setting that I need to change to disable disconnecting due to inactivity or at the very least increase the time, right now it seems to disconnect ever 5 minutes which is barely enough time if I am downloading something.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> <3 ... if you run 'iw event -f | tee wpa_event.log' you can view/log the events, a comparison with wicd might show what might be causing the disconnect/reassoc

 

*MAC addresses have been altered to protect the innocent,*

```
wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0 (phy #0): CQM event: unknown event

wlp2s0: del station xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

wlp2s0 (phy #0): deauth xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx -> xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx reason 4: Disassociated due to inactivity [frame: xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx]
```

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> thx khayyam, that output is giving a disconnected due to inactivity message.

 

<3 ... these disconnects happen if using wpa_supplicant alone?

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Is there a setting that I need to change to disable disconnecting due to inactivity or at the very least increase the time, right now it seems to disconnect ever 5 minutes which is barely enough time if I am downloading something.

 

Not at the supplicant level, but this may be caused by something lower in the stack. Can you provide the output of the following:

```
# modinfo <wlan_driver_name>

# grep CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS /usr/src/linux-<version>/.config

# iw dev <interface> get power_save

# iw dev <interface> station dump

# awk '{RS="BSS"}/AP_NAME/' <(iw dev <interface> scan)
```

 *<3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

That can happen for any number of reasons, missed beacons, collisions from adjacent AP's, environmental pollution, power saving, AP serving mixed b,g,n clients. The above should hopefully provide some clues, however, you might also check what other AP's are in the vicinity, how strong the signal is, and what channels are in use.

best ... khay

----------

## <3

```
#modinfo iwlwifi

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-IWL3160_UCODE_API_OK.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000-12.ucode

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000950bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000850bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000910bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000810bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F6sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F5sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00009030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00008030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000D030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd0000C030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000D010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd0000C010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00001030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00001130bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F4sv*sd00000030bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000150bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000250bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000050bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000024F3sv*sd00000010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005490bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005290bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005590bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005190bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005090bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000502Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00009200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009112bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000900Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00009010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005202bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005102bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005002bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005200bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd0000500Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005000bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00001010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005400bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005412bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005302bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Bsv*sd00005310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005100bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000095Asv*sd00005010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00008010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004210bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003166sv*sd00004310bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004110bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004510bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004410bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004012bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00003165sv*sd00004010bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00001070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00008270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00008070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B4sv*sd00000270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000172bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B3sv*sd00000070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C02Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C26Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000CC70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000C270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C760bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C06Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000C070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004420bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000402Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005770bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00005070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004360bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004370bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004560bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004570bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Cbc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A6Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004A70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000486Ebc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004870bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004472bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004470bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004272bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B2sv*sd00004270bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004162bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004160bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C70bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004C60bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004170bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004072bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008B1sv*sd00004070bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000893sv*sd00000262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000895sv*sd00000222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00005260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004860bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000446Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd0000426Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd0000406Abc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000888sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004822bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004422bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000891sv*sd00004222bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004022bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001027bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001025bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001017bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001015bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001007bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001005bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005207bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005317bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005327bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00004820bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C228bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001318bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001328bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001308bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001118bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001128bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001108bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Bsv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001114bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001104bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001004bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001124bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001024bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001314bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001214bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001324bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001224bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001204bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.12-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           d0i3_disable:disable d0i3 functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           lar_disable:disable LAR functionality (default: N) (bool)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)
```

According to this it looks like any power saving features are disabled.

```
grep CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS /usr/src/linux-4.1.12-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

iw dev wlp2s0 get power_save 

Power save: off

#iw dev wlp2s0 station dump

Station xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (on wlp2s0)

        inactive time:  15900 ms

        rx bytes:       2815519

        rx packets:     12065

        tx bytes:       185404

        tx packets:     856

        tx retries:     60

        tx failed:      0

        signal:         -15 dBm

        signal avg:     -15 dBm

        tx bitrate:     65.0 MBit/s MCS 7

        rx bitrate:     144.4 MBit/s MCS 15 short GI

        authorized:     yes

        authenticated:  yes

        preamble:       long

        WMM/WME:        yes

        MFP:            no

        TDLS peer:      no
```

```
#awk '{RS="BSS"}/<AP_NAME>/' <(iw dev wlp2s0 scan)

 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp2s0) -- associated

        TSF: 7524358056 usec (0d, 02:05:24)

        freq: 2437

        beacon interval: 100 TUs

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

        signal: -70.00 dBm

        last seen: 0 ms ago

        Information elements from Probe Response frame:

        SSID: <AP_NAME>

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

        DS Parameter set: channel 6

        Country: US     Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

                Channels [1 - 11] @ 30 dBm

        ERP: <no flags>

        Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

        HT capabilities:

                Capabilities: 0x1ad

                        RX LDPC

                        HT20

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        No DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

                HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

        HT operation:

                 * primary channel: 6

                 * secondary channel offset: no secondary

                 * STA channel width: 20 MHz

                 * RIFS: 0

                 * HT protection: nonmember

                 * non-GF present: 0

                 * O
```

----------

## <3

if my memory serves me correct all of this began around the time I upgraded wicd sometime last week, so I'm starting to believe it has something to do with wicd.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> if my memory serves me correct all of this began around the time I upgraded wicd sometime last week, so I'm starting to believe it has something to do with wicd.

 

<3 ... that is why I asked above if the disconnects happen if using wpa_supplicant alone, if it doesn't then by a process of elimination wcid is the problem.

best ... khay

----------

## <3

The wpa_gui program seems to connect with no problems and does not disconnect after long periods of inactivity.

----------

## khayyam

 *<3 wrote:*   

> The wpa_gui program seems to connect with no problems and does not disconnect after long periods of inactivity.

 

<3 ... which points to wicd, some things you could try none the less:

disable 802.11n ...

 *<3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> parm:   11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)
> ```
> ...

 

...  in various incarnations of the iwlwifi driver this has caused issues, and you can disable it with the following:

```
options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
```

The (HT MCS) rx bitrate in the above iw output is quite high, and the higher the value the tighter the frames (and so more errors). The protocol should automatically adjust the bitrate based on the signal, but you could set it to a lower value (see modifying transmit bitrates).

You could also tweek the net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_* values via /etc/sysctl.conf.

best ... khay

----------

